# Shed workbench - WIP



## WillyNelson (15 Jun 2010)

Hi all, first real post on here & I'mlooking for a bit of advice. Or rather, what would/wouldn't you do.

I'm fitting out my new shed/workshop and so far this is what I've got so far, quite a simple workbench.





The plan is for 2 or 3 drawers beneath & then cupboards to shut all my tools away. I'm hoping to pick up a vice for the lhs which would mean I'd lose a drawer in there.

I have the basis of what I hope is a decent bench for light hobby work & to learn/practice some new skills. What should I be thinking of including? Any other general shop must-haves? Obviously there isn't much room for big machines (& no elec yet) but I have the end wall to use as well, was planning on shelving/more storage.

Thanks

Not sure why the image didn't post! **Report to Moderator**?? What's that about?


----------



## big soft moose (15 Jun 2010)

WillyNelson":13gf95ko said:


> Hi all, first real post on here & I'mlooking for a bit of advice. Or rather, what would/wouldn't you do.
> 
> I'm fitting out my new shed/workshop and so far this is what I've got so far, quite a simple workbench.
> 
> ...



you are caught in the spam trap - it goes away after you have three posts


----------



## Benchwayze (15 Jun 2010)

Willy,

The frame timbers of your shed look pretty solid (50mm sq?) so, did you build it yourself? Are you not going to line and insulate the inside of the shed? It could get pretty cold in there come winter! 

I think you might have space for a wood lathe, and maybe a small bench-bandsaw. 

Best of luck

John


----------



## WillyNelson (15 Jun 2010)

No, it's a bought in shed but it is pretty solid. Timbers are all 44x(I think)54mm. I had thought about lining & insulating but haven't the spare £££ at the mo. Plus, I'm a bit of a fair-weather shed dweller & winter work is out until I've got lighting in there. I'm currently looking at solar powered solutions for this if anyone's got any suggestions...?

A bandsaw would be a dream but I'm not sure there's enough room. Plus no electricity yet and probably not for a while. Surely to make it workable it'd have to be mounted away from the rhs of the bench or is it the type of thing that can be moved about as & when?

Do you think the bench work area is ok? I'm going to put a finishing piece around the front & lh edges, both to tidy it up a bit & provide protection for the frame from tools & accidents. Was also thinking about putting in some holes for bench-dogs but I'm not sure of a best location or size/spacing.


----------



## Benchwayze (15 Jun 2010)

Hi Willy, 

I suppose it depends a lot on the size of projects you envisage. You can get decent 'low-end' bench mounted bandsaws that dont take up a lot of space, and are not exactly heavy. You could always mount one to a solid base-board and 'G' cramp it to the bench when in use. Then lift it off when you want to stow it. Just position it so any long lengths can 'exit' through the open window! 

I use a Startrite 351 baandsaw, (8") depth of cut. That is a reasonable size mind, but I have it on lockable castors for 'portability'! Pretty serious piece of kit, and my workshop is but a single-car garage. 

In a small shed you have to scale down your equipment of course, but the stuff is out there. Just have a look around Machine Mart, and such dealers and see what they have for the money. 

All the best
John


----------



## ByronBlack (15 Jun 2010)

If you plan on doing hand work such as planing, sawing and mortices, I'd beef up the bench a bit, the leg timbers look a little thin.

You also need to consider workholding. A few dog holes, and a planing stop would be the essentials, but with drawers under the top you won't be able to use holdfasts. For positions of the dog holes, you usually have this aligned with a vice be it a face vice or a tail vice - eiher way, I'd stick a few a couple of inches from the front, and if you have a dog in the your vice, you'll want some on approx 3" centres in a line of the vice so that you can grip stock between the two dogs.

In lieu of a tail vice, I can highly recommend the veritas wonder dog.

When you say you will put a vice on the left-hand side, do you mean on the face of the bench, or literally, on the side end? If the latter, I would re-think as you'll be at a great disadvantage in what you can clamp.


----------



## WillyNelson (15 Jun 2010)

The whole thing is screwed to the shed wall and there are four pieces running perpendicular to the rails beneath both the top and the self. It's pretty solid & there's not detectable movement, though I haven't put it through anything strenuous yet. I'm not expecting to do anything major, just light hobby work. Easily upgraded though if it comes to it. After poking around on here a bit I might beef up the top to make it thicker in order to take dogs.

Most of what you said, ByronBlack, re workholding was greek to me. Holdfasts, are they the clamp-type things that attach to/through the surface of the bench? I was thinking of having the a face vice in the middle of the left hand third of the face, with drawers in the centre & rh thirds. If I stick a shelf in in place of the drawers it'll enable me to have the vice mechanism and a handy alcove for sticking tools or whatever in easy reach, plus space for dogs to hang through without fouling a drawer.

What's the difference between a planing stop & a dog?


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Jun 2010)

Willy - a planing stop is just a larger version of a dog, usually a 3" square block inset into the top that can be raised or lowered to your desirable height.

Holdfasts are as you suggested.

I can highly recommend 'The Workbench book' by Chris Schwarz - aside from the exclellent benches he has plans for - of which I am currently building, he has a large chapter that details many woodworking operations, an the workholding techniques and requirements needed to do those operations, I think that would be very helpful to you.


----------

